# werden executeBatch()-commandos automatisch commitet ?



## mikachu (13. Mrz 2006)

hi community,

ich hab mal ne frage, da ich nix zu gefunden habe...

werden die 
	
	
	
	





```
executeBatch()
```
 aufrufe automatisch commitet?

danke für antworten..

mfg mika


----------



## bronks (13. Mrz 2006)

mika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... automatisch commitet? ...


Nur wenn AutoCommit true ist. Der Batchexecute verhält sich wie ein Execute.


----------



## mikachu (13. Mrz 2006)

danke, also entnehm ich deiner aussage, dass autocommit per default auf false gesetzt ist ?!?

MfG mika


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2006)

mika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... autocommit per default auf false gesetzt ist ?!?


Default ist true, aber man kann es nur für eine komplette Connection auf false setzen.


----------



## mikachu (14. Mrz 2006)

ok, ich dank dir vielmals.

es wird auch die performance steigern, wenn ich das explizit committe, oder?

setzt der nach jedem preparedStatement, welches ausgeführt wurde ein commit ?
oder setzt der das am ende der batch()... ?  ???:L

MfG mika


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2006)

mika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... es wird auch die performance steigern, wenn ich das explizit committe, oder? ...


Das Hängt ganz vom Anwendungsfall ab. Verrate dem Forum was Du genau vorhast und wieviele Daten Du hast ...



			
				mika hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... setzt der nach jedem preparedStatement, welches ausgeführt wurde ein commit ?
> oder setzt der das am ende der batch()... ?  ???:L


Pro Execute kommt ein AutoCommit. Beachte, daß sich PreparedStatements nicht batchen lassen, denn diese sind schließlich prepared.


----------



## mikachu (14. Mrz 2006)

ich dank dir nochmals.

steht das irgendwo geschrieben, dass die executes einzeln commitiert werden ?

ich hab dazu nämlich nix gefunden  :###


aber wie gesagt [schild=6 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]DANKE [/schild]



btw, ich hab die geschwindigkeit 4-8x erhöht im gegensatz zu vorher  


MfG mika


----------



## bronks (14. Mrz 2006)

Doch das steht da in Punkt 4.1.3: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/guide/jdbc/getstart/statement.html


----------



## mikachu (14. Mrz 2006)

[schild=11 fontcolor=000000 shadowcolor=C0C0C0 shieldshadow=1]danke nochmals[/schild]


----------

